
The 10x developer is a myth - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/blog/hiring-developers-10x-272qhyvr5f
======
taylodl
What a bunch of garbage. The article pivots from stating that the 10x
developer doesn't exist to then implicitly accepting that they _do_ exist and
why you should avoid hiring them! That'd be like a rock band saying "nah, we
don't need Eddie Van Halen for our guitarist. Joe here who just finished
guitar boot camp is good enough." Yeah, right. That's not to say that rock
star developers aren't often prima donnas and toxic to your culture - thus
negating all their supposed advantages. That's true. It's also true that a lot
of rock star developers don't come with this toxicity. But to use that to
claim that the 10x developer doesn't exist is being dishonest.

~~~
bhyam
He's not saying that it doesn't exist, he's saying he doesn't believe that's
who startups should hire.

He's making the argument that 10x isn't solely about the person and their
technical abilities. You could have a "10x developer" who joins a team and
performs poorly because they're not motivated by what the company is building,
or they have a shitty boss. What makes the person a good performer is the
environment they're put in combined with their technical abilities.

~~~
andreasgonewild
He is though, right up in the title. And then he changes the subject to
discussing why he prefers hiring inexperienced developers; which is fine, I
guess, as long as shitty software is your goal. That being said, the rock-
star/code-ninja culture isn't really helping anyone. I once got hired for one
of those positions, but failed to realize in time what a shitty pool of
wishful thinking I was diving into. From my experience, it's not the magic
it's presented as, it's not about solving 10x as many problems in the same
time; rather about skipping 10x as many problems and doing exactly what needs
to be done, because intuition and pattern matching is much more effective than
logic reasoning for heuristics.

